# Rapid fire shooting in South Cali?



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

As you guys know ranges here in California don't allow double tap or rapid fire shooting.
But as any reasonable person knows that doesn't make for very realistic self defense practice with your gun. Does Anyone know where or how I can get around that, without bankrupting myself in the process.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

drive thru compton


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Move to Texas????


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> drive thru compton


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That's perfect


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> drive thru compton


I was gonna suggest he drive thru east LA, Target rich enviornment


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

BY the way I realized this was the wrong section to post this.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where in So. Cal. are you?
How far are you from Lancaster/Palmdale? Would it be worth the drive, in order to shoot "freestyle" on an improved range?
Let me know. I have information about a club that you might be able to use.

Or, if you call, write to, or stop by any ranger station in the Angeles National Forest, you can get a map which details all of the areas where you can shoot for free, in any style you want.
However, you may not like to shoot near some of the dangerous fools who regularly use these free areas.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Where in So. Cal. are you?
> How far are you from Lancaster/Palmdale? Would it be worth the drive, in order to shoot "freestyle" on an improved range?
> Let me know. I have information about a club that you might be able to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. I live in Los Angeles, whatever info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
I was not aware that the ranger stations provided that info, wow. Sounds a bit scary but worth looking into.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Check with these folks:

Desert Marksmen | Rifle and Pistol Club


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's where I sent him.

It's where I used to shoot.


----------

